# Eros Ramazzotti - unknown Photoshoot 1x



## Claudia (23 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

hat sich ja ganz gut gehalten  :thx:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## Emilysmummie (31 Juli 2010)

*da läuft mir doch glatt der Sabber die Mundwinkel runter   :drip:
:thx: für den heißesten aller Italiener *


----------



## baby12 (2 Aug. 2010)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## zebras-ol (26 Okt. 2015)

wow...klasse Fotos...danke...


----------

